# TNT info



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I have heard alot about TNT bloodlines but I am having a hard time finding facts on this bloodline. If anyone could help with history including founding dogs founding breeders date established and the goal or direction of this bloodline. thanks in advance. If there was a previous posting on this perhaps someone could direct me to it my searches always end with nothing.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Pulldawgs??


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's seven pages on T.N.T. from this site.
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/8040-t-n-t-blood-line.html


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

let's not get that thread started up again...LMFAO!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry guys and thankyou. I know it's a popular subject and I searched using the toolbar and to my suprise there was no results.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I read the thread seems to be some facts in there behind the human on human aggression. Thanks for stopping me before I opened another can of worms.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

I think everyone is staying away from theat subject


----------

